# We need Press Badges!



## DampCharcoal (Mar 25, 2005)

How about this? If we can be "official representatives" of DiscussCooking we could report on food-related events in our local area, get the behind-the-scenes look at what happens during these events, etc. And of course there's always the possibilty of free food samples! Eh, eh?


----------



## Alix (Mar 25, 2005)

Badges! We don't need no stinking BADGES!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 25, 2005)

I think we need a new cookbook from Discuss cooking !


----------



## pdswife (Mar 25, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I think we need a new cookbook from Discuss cooking !




I think that is a wonderful idea!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 25, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> How about this? If we can be "official representatives" of DiscussCooking we could report on food-related events in our local area, get the behind-the-scenes look at what happens during these events, etc. And of course there's always the possibilty of free food samples! Eh, eh?


 
free entry, free samples, I would vote for it DC, good idea.


----------



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen sites that do those formats.

One site has a premium subscription for members for like $20. (helps fund the site) they get a few more perks to the site. They get to write reviews about places they visit, along with other perks.

Another is a guy who goes arouns and writes reviews about places he eats at.    Holly Eats, anyone familiar with him?

Holly Eats


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 25, 2005)

It was just an idea! Yeesh! (Thanks for your support, Norge!  )


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Another is a guy who goes arouns and writes reviews about places he eats at.    Holly Eats, anyone familiar with him?
> 
> Holly Eats


I believe actually that Holly is a woman. She is a member over at eGullet.


----------



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Holly Moore is male.


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2005)

I stand corrected. I always got the impression that she was a woman, but I guess he is not.


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe some free passes to the National Restaurant Association Food Shows coming soon!!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)

When and where is that being held Erik?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 27, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> How about this? If we can be "official representatives" of DiscussCooking we could report on food-related events in our local area, get the behind-the-scenes look at what happens during these events, etc. And of course there's always the possibilty of free food samples! Eh, eh?


 
I like the idea! But, only available to paid-up subscribers for $10 plus $17.50 S&H.  

Now ... we get into marketing a whole line of DC stuff! Two lines ... one for "official representatives" and one line for the other folks .... basically the same thing but one says "official representative" and the other doesn't. T-Shirts, Tank-Tops, Caps, Aprons, Coffee Cups, Beer Glasses, and Patches you can sew on your favorite jacket. Heck, this could expand into Can Cozies, Key Rings, and Watches with the DC logo on the face ... and who knows what else?

If Andy is smart .... he'll hold off changing the DC logo for a year until all faithful DC members buy some stuff ... then change the logo ... so we will have to go buy NEW stuff to have the new logo!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2005)

michael, are you sure you're from texas? you belong on madison avenue...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2005)

How about this one Bucky ... a watch with dual timers? 
Leather coasters embossed with the DC logo?

Humm .. how about ... little balls to stick on your car antenna with the DC guy instead of the Jacn-N-Box guy?

I've got a day off in a couple of days .... maybe I can come up with more items we could market to support DC!

Drat - forgot the good one I had the other night ... put the member status/ranking on the t-Shirts, etc .... then as you move up from dishwasher, to busboy, to executive chef you keep buying a new shirt with your status. And, I totally forgot "golf" style shirts ... 

You know ... I could get crazy with this marketing thing ...


----------

